# MINI'S CHALLENGE TO LIL BUILDER'S



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OK I AM TOSSING THIS OUT THERE THIS YEAR TO ALL BUILDERS ! WE HAVE WHY TO MUCH BULLSHIT BEING PUSH IN AND OUT OF EACH OTHERS TOPICS ! SO MUCH SO THAT BIG BUILDERS ARE LEAVING LIL OR TAKING A BRAKE FROM POSTING ON HERE CAUSE OF IT ! SO NOW I AM TAKING ON ANOTHER TOTALLY TRASHED BY JOHN DOE 

SO WE CAN FOLLOW ALONG ! ITS TIME TO MAKE A MODELING SITE ABOUT MODELING , BUILDING , AND THE HELPING OF EACH OTHER WHEN SOMETHING IS NEEDED ! 

THIS AN'T JERRY SPRINGER, DR. PHIL, OR A DAY CARE CENTER ! STOP THE 5TH GRADE SHIT AND BE ABOUT IT AND EITHER BUILD AND SHARE OR TAKE YOUR BALL AND GO HOME ! 

IF ANY FUCK NUGGETS GET PISSED OFF BY THIS GO FUCK YOUR SELF OR START BUILDING ! 



NO BUILD HAS A TIME LINE ~ I MADE THIS TO GET SOME SHIT DONE 12 KITS IN 1 YEAR IF NOT BUILT TO THE EXTEME SHOULD KEEP THE TURE MODLER WORKING AND NOT ON HERE JUST TO RUN THEIR MOUTH ! 

LAYITLOW STFU TOUR '2009' ~ WHERE THE CRY BABIES STAND LEFT BEHIND !*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am full in bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

the motor one...................... is that just a motor as a build ? fully detailed or what? whats that all about?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: cool


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'M DOWN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2009, 01:40 PM~12584485
> *the motor one...................... is that just a motor as a build ? fully detailed or what? whats that all about?
> *



YES JUST AS IT SOUNDS ! IF YOU HAVE NOTICED MR. BIGGS, IBLDMYOWN, TWINN, BIGG C , THESE BUILDERS HAVE VERY DETAILED AND AWSOME LOOKING MOTORS THAT GET SHOVED IN A ENGINE BAY AND LOSE THEIR TURE WORK ! SO WHY NOT JUST BUILD A BAD ASS MOTOR , ALL DETAILED AND BUILT THAT YOU CAN JUST KEEP OUT AND DISPLAY !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 11:49 AM~12584562
> *YES  JUST  AS  IT  SOUNDS  !  IF  YOU  HAVE NOTICED  MR. BIGGS,  IBLDMYOWN,  TWINN,  BIGG C ,  THESE  BUILDERS HAVE  VERY  DETAILED  AND  AWSOME LOOKING  MOTORS  THAT GET  SHOVED  IN  A  ENGINE  BAY  AND  LOSE  THEIR  TURE  WORK !  SO  WHY  NOT  JUST  BUILD  A  BAD  ASS  MOTOR ,  ALL  DETAILED  AND  BUILT  THAT  YOU  CAN  JUST  KEEP  OUT  AND  DISPLAY  !
> *


now c thats y he the king
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: comes up whit good things all the time :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

So theres no due times for these being done? Or are they a month long each? Also How can we compete if its like this? And i think we should do prizes again this year!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 01:58 PM~12584631
> *:biggrin:
> *


*SHIT FACE *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 02:49 PM~12584562
> *YES  JUST  AS  IT  SOUNDS  !  IF  YOU  HAVE NOTICED  MR. BIGGS,  IBLDMYOWN,  TWINN,  BIGG C ,  THESE  BUILDERS HAVE  VERY  DETAILED  AND  AWSOME LOOKING  MOTORS  THAT GET  SHOVED  IN  A  ENGINE  BAY  AND  LOSE  THEIR  TURE  WORK !  SO  WHY  NOT  JUST  BUILD  A  BAD  ASS  MOTOR ,  ALL  DETAILED  AND  BUILT  THAT  YOU  CAN  JUST  KEEP  OUT  AND  DISPLAY  !
> *




 now thats what im talking about right there!! thats a bad ass ideah!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 2 2009, 12:01 PM~12584648
> *So theres no due times for these being done? Or are they a month long each? Also How can we compete if its like this? And i think we should do prizes again this year!
> *


?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 2 2009, 03:04 PM~12584671
> *  now thats what im talking about right there!! thats a bad ass ideah!
> *




and why not just throw in interiors and trunk set ups as a seprete build too?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Jan 2 2009, 12:05 PM~12584675
> *?
> *


NO BUILD HAS A TIME LINE ~ I MADE THIS TO GET SOME SHIT DONE 12 KITS IN 1 YEAR IF NOT BUILT TO THE EXTEME SHOULD KEEP THE TURE MODLER WORKING AND NOT ON HERE JUST TO RUN THEIR MOUTH !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

*EVERYTHING OPENED*</span>


65 chevelle!!!! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that should be a good lil build to watch.

does this mean, start with a new kit? or one thats been in the works for a bit?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2009, 03:29 PM~12584838
> *that should be a good lil build to watch.
> 
> shit i may get in on this.  the full detailed engine has me itching a lil :biggrin:
> *




:yes: yes sir


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686+Jan 2 2009, 02:01 PM~12584648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS NOT THE LIL 2009 BUILD OFF LIST ! THIS IS MY PERSONAL CHALLENGE TO EVERYONE ON HERE THAT SEEMS TO WASTE SPACE WITH TALKING TRASH AND CRING ABOUT STUPID SHIT THAT THEY GET THEM SELF INTO ! WHAT I HAVE LISTED IS WHAT SHOULD BE DONE AND KEPT IN HERE ! 

YOUR PRIZE FOR TAKING PART IN THIS IS YOU GET SHIT BUILT CAUSE YOU SPEND YOUR TIME AT THE BENCH BUILDING AND NOT ON HERE STARTING SHIT AND KISSIN ASS ! 

THE 2 OF YOU ARE ALREADY RUNNIN YOUR TRAP MORE THEN NEED BE IN HERE ALREADY AND ON THE REST OF THE BOARD 1 OF YOU BE TALKIN SHIT EVERY WHERE AND THE OTHER IS A CRY BABY ! SO REREAD THE VERY FRIST POST ! 

*SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD !*


_LAYITLOW STFU TOUR '2009' ~ WHERE THE CRY BABIES STAND LEFT BEHIND ! _


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the man has spoketh... :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'LL FALLOW THE LIST. OPEN BOX. 1ST ONE.
















THANKS


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*IM FUGGIN DOWN!</span></span>*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY CHRIS ! TRASH THAT ORANGE TESTORS TUB GLUE AND GET YOU SOME SUPER GLUE AND KICKER ! THE ORANGE GLUE GET HOT EVEN AFTER IT DRIES IT WILL CAUSE SINK MARKS, OR EVEN EAT THE PLASTIC , AND WHEN USED ON THE WHEEL MOUNTS IT WILL CAUSE THEM TO GO SOFT AND YOUR WHEELS START TO BOW UNDER THE WEIGHT OF THE KIT ! I'M SURE YOU'LL ENJOY WORKING WITH !


I JUST SAW THAT YOU HAD THE SUPER GLUE AND KICKER MY BAD ! JUST STOP USING THAT TUBE GLUE !


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

*</span></span>*by mazdagt1
ford hotrod custom...enjoy..... :biggrin: 


















































sorry bout the bad pics... i cant afford a camera... but this is what im workin on as of now its a nice kit i really like it alot and its my first hotrod/streetrod that i've done so thanks for lookin.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

*EVERYTHING OPENED*</span>





i have recieved motovation!! cut the inner fender wells out as well as the doors and trunk!! also filled the voids in the front rails!! changed rims and need to lower the front yet!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE MODELTECH


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 12:51 PM~12584992
> *HEY  CHRIS  !    TRASH THAT  ORANGE  TESTORS  TUB  GLUE  AND  GET  YOU  SOME  SUPER GLUE AND  KICKER  !  THE  ORANGE GLUE  GET  HOT  EVEN  AFTER  IT  DRIES  IT  WILL CAUSE  SINK  MARKS, OR  EVEN  EAT  THE  PLASTIC ,  AND  WHEN  USED  ON  THE  WHEEL  MOUNTS  IT  WILL  CAUSE  THEM  TO  GO  SOFT  AND  YOUR  WHEELS  START  TO  BOW  UNDER  THE  WEIGHT  OF THE  KIT  !  I'M  SURE  YOU'LL  ENJOY  WORKING  WITH  !
> I JUST  SAW    THAT  YOU  HAD THE  SUPER  GLUE  AND  KICKER  MY  BAD !  JUST  STOP  USING  THAT  TUBE  GLUE  !
> *


Thanks, for the info. I use both. I'll get rid of it now tho.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 2 2009, 02:16 PM~12585139
> *NICE MODELTECH
> *




thanks bro!! i think i am getting my MOJO back!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

*EVERYTHING OPENED*






ok took the 67 chevelle floor pan and the 65 chevelle floor pan and cut it up and glued back together to fit the 65 chevelle like it was meant for that body and that chassis!! 






65's interior tub!!






















2 tubs combined


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I'M FUCKING DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I dont get the parts trees build. are we supposed to gather all our extra parts and make something or are we supposed to use the actual "tree" and make something like a frame?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

im down, heres my *EVERYTHING OPEN BUILD.* 74 gtx, waitin on my 71 charger kit to come in fo the detailed chassis, engine bay, interior


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

*ALL OPENED UP BUILD*

My regal project


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

what do you guys use to cut open the doors and everything. I have done it before with an Xacto knife but it took a really long time.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its supposed to, modeling is a slow process if its done right... none of us get doors off in 5min and have it still be clean...jus take ur time


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

okay cool, I have few junk bodies laying around, I'll try it out.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 03:55 PM~12586417
> *what do you guys use to cut open the doors and everything. I have done it before with an Xacto knife but it took a really long time.
> *


i do it with the xacto. i know ppl do it with a thread. but it took me 45min. for both doors


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

TUNER

USING DIFFERENT RIMS THOUGH


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, for me it takes about year to finish one model car, because I dont wanna rush and I want to build slowly, so I wont mess anything up.
And also my opportunities are not good, I live in little Estonia, where we have no hobby shops and I have to order stuff from UK and US, and it's expensive. And right now it's cold as fuck and I need to take a pause because I cant paint outside right now.

So unfortunately I cant take part of this, but I build my model cars, when possible and update my own topic!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

paint outside anyways! i paint in below zero weather!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm in, check the sig!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

IM IN FOR THE REBUILB THIS WAT IM STARTIN WIT







THIS IS IT COMPLET







TEAR DOWN AND NEW MOTOR







:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 3 2009, 01:21 AM~12586629
> *paint outside anyways! i paint in below zero weather!
> *


We got 16'C below zero right now! It's not the best temperature to paint.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

do it up, as long as it aint snowin ill go out n paint :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it takes me about 10 mins a door!! i use the back side of and exacto blade and a panel line scriber!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jan 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12587081
> *We got 16'C below zero right now! It's not the best temperature to paint.
> *


where?" :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 2 2009, 07:47 PM~12587338
> *where?" :0
> *


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estonia


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

YO I KNOW THIS ANT MY PERSONAL TOPIC ,BUT I GOT THAT 65 CHEVELLE UP THERE.QUESTION COULD SOME ONE RECOMEND ME A STANCE AND SOME WELLS. uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 05:54 PM~12587386
> *YO I KNOW THIS ANT MY PERSONAL TOPIC ,BUT I GOT THAT 65 CHEVELLE UP THERE.QUESTION COULD SOME ONE RECOMEND ME A STANCE AND SOME WELLS. uffin:
> *


might i suggest an english lesson? you want WHEELS not wells......


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 2 2009, 06:07 PM~12587487
> *might i suggest an english lesson? you want WHEELS  not wells......
> *


WELL WHELLS CAN U JUST SHOT ME AND IDEA SEE YOU CANT SHORTEN ANY THING ON HERE. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok this will be the first build started this year......

*TRUCK*


































needs more lift still....


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2009, 06:15 PM~12587541
> *ok this will be the first build started this year......
> 
> TRUCK
> ...


HEY BRO WERE YOU GET THIS KIT I HAD OND I BUIL CUSTOM AND SOLD IT THEN LATTER REGRETED IT. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got it from another builder here in Hawaii


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

DAMN SEE IF HE GOT ANY MORE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 07:17 PM~12587072
> *REBUILDER by JMONEY
> IM IN FOR THIS WAT IM STARTIN WIT
> 
> ...


*I FIXED THIS FOR YOU JMONEY CAUSE EITHIER MY GOOD SPELLING CAN'T BE READ OR YOU JUST DONT FOLLOW DIRECTION ! * :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 07:12 PM~12587520
> *WELL WHELLS CAN U JUST SHOT ME AND IDEA SEE YOU CANT SHORTEN ANY THING ON HERE. :uh:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 08:24 PM~12587586
> *DAMN SEE IF HE GOT ANY MORE.
> *


those ramchargers are getting hard to find


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 06:31 PM~12587632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INSPERATION GOING TO BE SOMETHING LIKE THE FIRST PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 06:28 PM~12587608
> *I FIXED  THIS FOR  YOU  JMONEY  CAUSE  EITHIER  MY  GOOD  SPELLING CAN'T  BE  READ  OR  YOU  JUST  DONT  FOLLOW  DIRECTION  !  :uh:
> *


O SO NEXT BUILD SHOULD HAVE BOLD LETTERS TO TELL WAT IM DOING. :twak:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12588001
> *O SO NEXT BUILD SHOULD HAVE BOLD LETTERS TO TELL WAT IM DOING. :twak:
> *


thats the first thing he said to do idiot.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

OUT OF BOX 

TRUCK

CUSTOM 40-70's

MOTOR

TUNER

CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED JUST DO THE BODY AND INTERIOR 

RESIN

SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES

SOMETHING REBUILT 

HOT ROD 

EVERYTHING OPENED 




I am down. I will pick my first one soon.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 2 2009, 08:30 PM~12588076
> *thats the first thing he said to do idiot.
> *





COME ON GUYS!!! LETS HELP EACH OTHER OUT AND BUILD!!! STOP THE TRASH TALKIN!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

your right, lets let the models do the talking


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

ok i am new to model building and i want to do these builds but i dont understand everything can u tell me what i need to do for the 12 different builds like what they shiuld be and what i have to do for them to me in that one group

OUT OF BOX 

TRUCK

CUSTOM 40-70's

MOTOR

TUNER

CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED JUST DO THE BODY AND INTERIOR 

RESIN

SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES

SOMETHING REBUILT 

HOT ROD 

EVERYTHING OPENED


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

if any one can tell me a good root beer color that'd be awesome


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 2 2009, 07:29 PM~12588553
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Try the new testors laqure one coat root beer!


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

anyone wanna help me out i have some questions


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Jan 2 2009, 09:37 PM~12588639
> *anyone wanna help me out i have some questions
> *





pm me i will answer your questions!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Jan 2 2009, 07:37 PM~12588639
> *anyone wanna help me out i have some questions
> *


Questions about what???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the individual builds!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2009, 03:15 PM~12587541
> *ok this will be the first build started this year......
> 
> TRUCK
> ...


got more lift on the front.... need to jack up the rear another 1/8"


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

and im gettin this caddi together.


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 PM~12588593
> *Try the new testors laqure one coat root beer!
> *


will do


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*OUT OF BOX -- JUST USE THE KIT SUPPLIED ITEMS TO BUILD THIS .ONLY THING THAT CAN BE USING OUT SIDE THE FACTORY ISSUED ITEMS IS FOIL AND FLOCKING !**

TRUCK--<span style=\'color:green\'>ANYTHING THAT WOULD LOOK LIKE A TRUCK /SUV/BIG RIG /ELCOMINO !

CUSTOM 40-70's--MUST SHOW ATLEAST 3 BODY MODS . FRENCHED LIGHTS,ANTTENA'S,CHOP TOP, CUSTOM HEADLIGHTS OR TAILLIGHTS,SUICDE DOORS ,ROOF SWAPS,ETC.

MOTOR--JUST BUILD THE BADEST MOTOR YOU CAN !

TUNER--BUILD ANY V6 OR 4 BANGER AMERICAN CAR IN THE LOOKS OF THE TUNER CRAZE ,OR ANY FOREGIN CAR THATS WOULD BE KNOWN AS A TUNER !

CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED JUST DO THE BODY AND INTERIOR--JUST BUILD A KIT AS IF IT WERE A CAR JUST SETTING OUT SIDE IN CITY STREET ! NOTHING OPENED UP ! JUST BUILD A CLEAN INTERIOR AND A SUPER SHAPE OUT SIDE LOOK ! 

RESIN--ANY KIT THAT YOU CAN NOT FIND IN PLASTIC AND ONLY IS MADE BY A CASTER ! IF YOU ARE NOT AWARE OF WHAT A RESIN BUILD IS THEN YOU ARE FROM A MODELER ! 



SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES-- USE THE ITEMS THAT HOLD YOUR KIT PEICE IN PLACE ! BUILD ANYTHING , DUNE BUGGY , CAR TRAILER, ENGINE HOST , ETC. MAKE YOUR KIT TRASH INTO AWSOME BUILD ! USE YOUR HEAD AND COME UP WITH SOMETHING OUT OF NOTHING !

SOMETHING REBUILT-- TAKE SOMETHING THAT WAS ONCE BUILT SOME TIME AGO AND REDO IT ! OR SAY SOME ONE GAVE YOU A BUILT UP THEY BUILT , NOW TAKE THAT AND ADD YOUR SKILLS AND IDEAS TO IT NOW ! 


HOT ROD--ANYTHING THAT IS BUILT TO SMOKE THE REARS AND TURN SOME HEADS ! T-BUCKETS , ROADSTER, PRO STREET, PRO TOURING , MUSCLE CARS ETC. 



EVERYTHING OPENED--YOU MUST BUILD A RIDE THAT HAS EVERYTHING IN WORKING ORDER ! HINGE THE HOOD, TRUNK, DOORS, 



TOTALLY TRASHED--BUILD A HOMELESS HOUSE, A DOG PIN OUT OF A MUSTANG, AN ALLIEY CAR SETTING ON BLOCKS ! SMASH IT UP , BURN IT OUT , STRIP IT DOWN ! MAKE US CRY ! *</span>


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 06:12 PM~12589019
> *TOTALLY  TRASHED--BUILD  A  HOMELESS HOUSE, A  DOG PIN OUT  OF  A MUSTANG,  AN ALLIEY CAR SETTING  ON  BLOCKS ! SMASH  IT  UP ,  BURN  IT  OUT ,  STRIP  IT  DOWN ! MAKE  US CRY  ! *[/color][/color]
> [/b]


CARL? :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 09:12 PM~12589019
> *OUT  OF  BOX -- JUST  USE  THE  KIT  SUPPLIED ITEMS  TO  BUILD  THIS .ONLY THING THAT  CAN  BE  USING  OUT  SIDE  THE  FACTORY  ISSUED ITEMS  IS  FOIL  AND  FLOCKING !
> 
> TRUCK--<span style=\'color:green\'>ANYTHING  THAT  WOULD  LOOK  LIKE  A  TRUCK  /SUV/BIG  RIG /ELCOMINO !
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks that is just what i needed 

do u have any examples of the parts trees things


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin+Jan 2 2009, 10:29 PM~12588553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DON'T WANT TO BE A DICK FOOL BUT IF YOUR GOING TO POST UP IN THIS TOPIC PLEASE FOLLOW THE GUIDE LINES ON THE FRIST PAGE ! 

WE NEED YOU AND ANYONE ELSE TAKING APART IN THIS TO ADD A HEADER TO YOUR PICS SO WE CAN FOLLOW AND KNOW WHAT YOUR BUILDING FOR ! YOUR SMART ENOUGH TO BUILD PLASTIC SO I BELIVE YOU CAN HANDLE TO FOLLOW THE GUIDE LINES !
*
JUST BEING A DICK! MINIDREAMS AT MY BEST ! THANK YOU ~ *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just look at me and rollinoldskoo's posts we have the title of our build in bold letters at the top of the posts!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 06:20 PM~12589110
> *just look at me and rollinoldskoo's posts we have the title of our build in bold letters at the top of the posts!!
> *


we're ugly not stupid :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 2 2009, 10:22 PM~12589131
> *we're ugly not stupid  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Jan 2 2009, 11:16 PM~12589066
> *thanks that is just what i needed
> 
> do u have any examples of the parts trees things
> *



NOT ON HAND SORRY BUT I HAVE BUILT DUNE BUGGY'S , CAR TRAILERS , ROLL CAGES , CARLA HAS USED THEM IN HIS DERBY CARS AS BUMPERS AND BODY POST FOR EXTRA STREGHT ! JUST USE YOUR IMAGAITON AND THINK UP SOME THING ! BEATS JUST TOSSING IT AWAY ! MAKE THAT $15- $40 KIT WORTH EVERY PEICE OF PLASTIC THAT COMES IN THE BOX ! 

YOU EVER SEEN MAD MAX , DEATH RACE , OR TOY STORY ?LOL !


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

yea death race is my favorite movie 


does anyone know when i can change my personal info


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Jan 2 2009, 11:26 PM~12589190
> *yea death race is my favorite movie
> does anyone know when i can change my personal info
> *


WHAT DO YOU WANT TO CHANGE ?


----------



## kwonchoba (Dec 19, 2008)

i want to add my birth date where i am from and a club like everyone eles has my does not have it do i have to have a number of posts


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 10:17 PM~12589075
> *I  DON'T  WANT  TO BE  A  DICK  FOOL  BUT  IF  YOUR  GOING  TO  POST  UP  IN  THIS  TOPIC  PLEASE  FOLLOW  THE  GUIDE  LINES ON  THE  FRIST  PAGE !
> 
> WE  NEED  YOU  AND  ANYONE  ELSE  TAKING  APART  IN THIS  TO  ADD A  HEADER  TO  YOUR  PICS  SO  WE  CAN  FOLLOW  AND  KNOW  WHAT  YOUR  BUILDING  FOR !  YOUR  SMART  ENOUGH  TO  BUILD  PLASTIC  SO  I  BELIVE  YOU  CAN  HANDLE  TO  FOLLOW  THE  GUIDE LINES  !
> ...


well if your gonna get all but hurt about it...

the caddi is CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED JUST THE BODY AND INTERIOR

and the others a truck.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

okay guys, try and post some progress pics tomorrow of my builds,

I'm going fishing tomorrow and need some sleep, peace


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kwonchoba_@Jan 2 2009, 09:28 PM~12589237
> *i want to add my birth date where i am from and a club like everyone eles has my does not have it do i have to have a number of posts
> *



I think you gotta wait a month or so dawg.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 2 2009, 11:31 PM~12589269
> *well if your gonna get all but hurt about it...
> 
> the caddi is CURBSIDE- NOTHING  OPENED  JUST  THE  BODY  AND  INTERIOR
> ...


I dont think hes being "but hurt" it just seems too common for people to jump on a topic without actually reading it....thats all.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, Count me in.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OUT OF BOX -- JUST USE THE KIT SUPPLIED ITEMS TO BUILD THIS .ONLY THING THAT CAN BE USING OUT SIDE THE FACTORY ISSUED ITEMS IS FOIL AND FLOCKING !

SO NO PAINT? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 3 2009, 12:50 AM~12590313
> *OUT OF BOX -- JUST USE THE KIT SUPPLIED ITEMS TO BUILD THIS .ONLY THING THAT CAN BE USING OUT SIDE THE FACTORY ISSUED ITEMS IS FOIL AND FLOCKING !
> 
> SO NO PAINT? :dunno:
> *


YEA YOU CAN PAINT THEM JUST NO SWAPPING PARTS, OR ADDING PHOTOETCH , WHEELS , SUBS AND SHIT LIKE THAT UNLESS ITS PART OF THE KIT PARTS THAT COME WITH IT FROM THE FACTORY !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2009, 11:20 PM~12590657
> *YEA    YOU  CAN  PAINT  THEM  JUST  NO  SWAPPING  PARTS,  OR  ADDING  PHOTOETCH ,  WHEELS ,  SUBS  AND  SHIT  LIKE  THAT  UNLESS  ITS  PART  OF  THE  KIT  PARTS THAT  COME  WITH  IT  FROM  THE  FACTORY !
> *


OH  COOL :thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBUILDERBY JMONEY PROGRESS








http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2nq8hon&s=5


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 2 2009, 11:25 PM~12590697
> *REBUILDERBY JMONEY PROGRESS
> 
> 
> ...











FOR GOT THIS


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

EVERYTHING OPENED

this is where shit gets crazy ladies........


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2009, 12:10 AM~12591098
> *EVERYTHING OPENED
> 
> this is where shit gets crazy ladies........
> ...


 :0 hno:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2009, 01:10 AM~12591098
> *EVERYTHING OPENED
> 
> this is where shit gets crazy ladies........
> ...


how did i know you were gonna be the 1 to do this?


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2009, 12:11 AM~12591106
> *:0  hno:
> *


X2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2009, 01:11 AM~12591106
> *:0  hno:
> *


im feeling the same way, lol. I started cutting and thought... what did I just get myself into. but hey.... its a new year, and im gonna throw down twice as hard as last year! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 3 2009, 12:20 AM~12591169
> *im feeling the same way, lol. I started cutting and thought... what did I just get myself into. but hey.... its a new year, and im gonna throw down twice as hard as last year!  :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 2 2009, 11:22 AM~12584789
> *EVERYTHING OPENED</span>
> 65 chevelle!!!!  :0
> 
> ...


AAAWWWW SHIIIIIYYYAAAATTT


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

I GOTTA FINISH THE OTHER PROJECTS CURRENTLY WAITING ON MY BENCH...BUT THIS IS A GOOD IDEA MINI :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TRUCK*


















































done for tonight


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THATS LOOKIN MEAN ! YOU NEED A BRUSH GRUAD AND STEP BUMPERS NOW !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 12:54 AM~12591398
> *TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is a BEAST. BROTHER.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

thats bad ass Rollin... looks like how i wanted my old truck to sit


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 01:54 AM~12591398
> *TRUCK
> 
> 
> ...





ya bro!! this is bad-ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBILDER</span></span> BY JMONEY PROGRESS 
































THOUGHT ABOUT TUBING IT BUT NOT SURE.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

go for it!!! and pics are alot better bro!!!


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2009, 09:53 AM~12592637
> *go for it!!! and pics are alot better bro!!!
> *


THKS BUT WOULD BE A WASTE THE WIDE WHELLS I COULD USE IN THE BACK ARE TO SMALL I MIGHT TUB MY VET THOUGH. :angry:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2009, 06:51 AM~12592221
> *ya bro!! this is bad-ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 GO TO SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 3 2009, 11:10 AM~12592725
> *GO TO SLEEP :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2009, 10:39 AM~12592842
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 U EVER SLEEP WHAT UP BRO.
:wave:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

so far so good==CURBSIDE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 11:04 AM~12593937
> *so far so good
> 
> 
> ...


still forgot the caption :uh:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 03:08 PM~12593958
> *still forgot the caption  :uh:
> *


fuuuuucckkk meeeeeee!!! no short term mem anymore.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a quick question South ? are you leaving the body in bare white plastic ? your pics for being free handed don't look bad but if you try to spray a candy over them and that bare plastic the candy will look like shit !

Not being a dick to you fool but the windows look good and the other shit looks alright just think you should have added some primer and color to the body before you did your murals !


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

i know it seems a bit stupid to do but i've done it b4. it may not end in show quality but its not as bad as you think. i'll get it painted and post it up. patience.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I CANT WAIT TO START BUILDING I WANT TO BUILD A WHOLE CRAP LOAD OF KITS THIS YEAR NOW THAT I HAVE MANAGED MY TIME BETTER....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 04:29 PM~12594078
> *i know it seems a bit stupid to do but i've done it b4. it may not end in show quality but its not as bad as you think. i'll get it painted and post it up. patience.
> *



You for real ? :twak: :twak: 


rule of thumb dum dum ! 

wash , scuff, prime, color, clear !

Wash you kits cause they have release chem. from the factory to eject the molds with out sticking ! 

scuff it cause it give the primer something to grab onto ! 

primer it so the plastic wont react to the thinners in the paints !

color it to your own liking! 

clear it to shine and protect your work ! 


It dont have to be at show standers ! Take pride in what you do ! if you dont care what it looks like in the end then you have the wrong hobby intrested ! OR your to lazy to actually push your self to better your self and settle for what it is !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

yawn ..... to noobs


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 3 2009, 03:40 PM~12594176
> *yawn ..... to noobs
> *


not a noob, just dont post. and mini, like i said patience.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 04:43 PM~12594198
> *not a noob, just dont post. and mini, like i said patience.
> *


patience.[/b][/u]

THIS IS SOMETHING YOU NEED TO HAVE WITH YOU WHILE BUILDING !


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBUILDER BY JMONEY MORE PROGRESS TELL ME WAT YOU THINK OF MY PAINT WORK


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THICK **!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 



I LIKE MINE A LITTLE THICK!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2009, 02:58 PM~12594315
> *:0
> I LIKE MINE A LITTLE THICK!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 
:loco:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

curbside


















thumb print


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

who said i was done jackass


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shoulda primed it 1st :uh:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

did i say i didnt?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i can see you didnt


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

you see the hood and the trunk that didnt get primed.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 01:52 PM~12594944
> *you see the hood and the trunk that didnt get primed.
> *


and u can see all the paint running to the edges and thin in the middles :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 3 2009, 05:13 PM~12595099
> *and u can see all the paint running to the edges and thin in the middles  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


X 123456789


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Southeastrollin...It may seem some of the comments you are recieving are mean or whatever but most of them are trying to help.Just learn from your mistakes and keep getting better man.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

HEY SOUTHEASTROLLIN NO OFFENSE GO STRIP THE HOOD AND TRUNK AND PRIME THEN DO YOUR MERUAL THAN TRY TO MATCH YOUR PAINT AND SHOW US HOW IT LOOKS BUDDY JUST TRYING TO HELP INPROVE YOUR ART WORK. :wave: :yes: uffin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

MOTOR By Undead White Boy

I got this out of the 59 caddy limo hotwheels i got and well time to put my skills to work and hopefully learn some more.


















I will start painting it tomorrow as well as detailing it  .


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBUILDERBY JMONEY DESIDED TO GO FOR A STONE PAINT JOB  















MY SET UP VERY SIMPLE







FIRST CUSTOM SCUPE


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 3 2009, 06:40 PM~12595295
> *HEY SOUTHEASTROLLIN NO OFFENSE GO STRIP THE HOOD AND TRUNK AND PRIME THEN DO YOUR MERUAL THAN TRY TO MATCH YOUR PAINT AND SHOW US HOW IT LOOKS BUDDY JUST TRYING TO HELP INPROVE YOUR ART WORK. :wave:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


 think i might. and stop yelling.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 06:25 PM~12595712
> *think i might. and stop yelling.
> *


OK NOW GO TO WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southeastrollin_@Jan 3 2009, 06:25 PM~12595712
> *think i might. and stop yelling.
> *


HES CAP LOCKS BUTTIN IS BOKEN. HE IS NOT MEAN 2 YELL.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2009, 06:28 PM~12595741
> *HES CAP LOCKS BUTTIN IS BOKEN. HE IS NOT MEAN 2 YELL.
> *


no its not just for got it was on :roflmao:


----------



## southeastrollin (Mar 24, 2004)

k. well hopefully pics tomorrow.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

JMONEY your bashing southeastrollin bout his paint but dawg your painting looks like shit also! u went from the first color,clearly didnt strip the paint all down,went to a THICK ass red,drips evrywhere and now a flaked silver!! all in on day. are u sure them doors close with the paint as thick as it is? take it how u want but damn ur givin homie hell like if your a pro yourself


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596660
> *JMONEY your bashing southeastrollin bout his paint but dawg your painting looks like shit also! u went from the first color,clearly didnt strip the paint all down,went to a THICK ass red,drips evrywhere and now a flaked silver!! all in on day. are u sure them doors close with the paint as thick as it is? take it how u want but damn ur givin homie hell like if your a pro yourself
> *


 :0 shit
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i c more of me ever day :angel: how i love lil :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 10:15 PM~12596660
> *JMONEY your bashing southeastrollin bout his paint but dawg your painting looks like shit also! u went from the first color,clearly didnt strip the paint all down,went to a THICK ass red,drips evrywhere and now a flaked silver!! all in on day. are u sure them doors close with the paint as thick as it is? take it how u want but damn ur givin homie hell like if your a pro yourself
> *


x2, plus the trunk aint even jambed all the way and the doors arnt jambed at all. finish the bodywork before you paint it homie


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 08:15 PM~12596660
> *JMONEY your bashing southeastrollin bout his paint but dawg your painting looks like shit also! u went from the first color,clearly didnt strip the paint all down,went to a THICK ass red,drips evrywhere and now a flaked silver!! all in on day. are u sure them doors close with the paint as thick as it is? take it how u want but damn ur givin homie hell like if your a pro yourself
> *


 Im not bashing him just trying to help so go kiss ass wit yo pink regal.my jambs are still on my tube also the trunk is just how its supose to be youll see when its done so fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the rest of you do the same . :machinegun: :twak: :tears: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 3 2009, 08:32 PM~12596812
> *Im not bashing him just trying to help so go kiss ass wit yo pink regal.my jambs are still on my tube also the trunk is just how its supose to be youll see when its done so fuck off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!and the rest of you do the same . :machinegun:  :twak:  :tears:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


how the fuck u gonna help someone else when u need help yourself!!?! my pink regal,my monte and my 63 all looks better then anything u got dumbfuck and before u ask anything about my models look at my thread. i dont bring ppl down but when i see idiots like yourself runnin mouth to others when u aint got shit 2 back it up.. thats a fuckin hater


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

to southeastrollin if you fell like i was bashing you sorry i dont need any beff from any one in this topic or form. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jan 3 2009, 08:35 PM~12596834
> *how the fuck u gonna help someone else when u need help yourself!!?! my pink regal,my monte and my 63 all looks better then anything u got dumbfuck and before u ask anything about my models look at my thread. i dont bring ppl down but when i see idiots like yourself runnin mouth to others when u aint got shit 2 back it up.. thats a fuckin hater
> *


bro wat ever if you read the first page youwould shut the fuck up and i know your a better modler than me so just fuck off im done talking shit wit you ok.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:tears:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

your still missin the jamb by the rear window for the trunk


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

a mini 4 hot rod can it be a muscale car? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 3 2009, 10:48 PM~12596984
> *a mini 4 hot rod can it be a  muscale car? :biggrin:
> *


go back n read :uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

OUT OF BOX by Bos82.


















sorry for the bad pics. Came from the cell phone. The Wifey gots da camera in CA.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

PICS ARE OK HOMIE


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

*Out Of Box*


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBUILDERBY JMONEY PROGRESS.







WITH THE VINAL TOP GOING WITH A NOTHER COLOR SEEN SOME RED TAPE AT WALMART.







SUN ROOF I TRIED TO MAKE IT LOOK CUSTOM.







CUSTOM DOOR PANEL.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

theres some weird shit in here :loco:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

QUESTION WHAT CAN I USE FOR WINDOW CRANKS OR SHOULD I LEAVE AS IS AND SAY THERE POWER


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 4 2009, 05:20 PM~12602977
> *QUESTION WHAT CAN I USE FOR WINDOW CRANKS OR SHOULD I LEAVE AS IS AND SAY THERE POWER
> *


use a couple pins, bend em up so that the head of the pin is the handle of the crank and just push it into the foam


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2009, 03:28 PM~12603027
> *use a couple pins, bend em up so that the head of the pin is the handle of the crank and just push it into the foam
> *


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

rebuilder by jmoney progress








almost done . :biggrin: thanks spikekid999 for the tip


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

*Out Of Box*
Got the motor built.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO- TRUCK


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OPEN BOX. 1ST ONE.
















THANKS 
[/b][/quote]


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

I WILL EXCEPT THE MINI'S CHALLENGE.........

TRUCK.......
THE BOX IS OPEN BUT NOT STARTED ILL TAKE PICS OF THE SEALED PLASTIC BAG LATER....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey Mini , did not read through all the thread but does this mean this year NO build off list with a major 4 month take all show down like previous years?????


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

TRUCK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD* by Darkside Customs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2009, 12:11 PM~12610743
> *HOTROD by Darkside Customs
> 
> 
> ...



sweet!! take a look at my inprogress one bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is sick!! I like the rims also.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

TTT for the homie Ronnie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD*By Darkside Customs
The pics can do the talking...


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone have a list for the Complete 2009 Build offs ???

Please send me a PM or post it here !

Thanks


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD YEAR LONG LIST 

chris mineers resin build thanks to mini


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ill be adding mine to the mix later on.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I'll post an update on my mini-truck in a little bit guys. I C-notched the frame, and started shaving the bed


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD*by Darkside Customs

First time using foam. Just a start to the interior.


















Door handles shaved and filled. 


















Shaved the emblems off the decklid


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^^ pretty sick, I got a love for mustangs^^


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 11:54 AM~12622067
> *HOTRODby Darkside Customs
> 
> First time using foam. Just a start to the interior.
> ...


 :0 outlaw hood comeing soon? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im not happy with the foam at all. So that shit is coming out.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

ya I dont think that would look good in drags anyway


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 03:37 PM~12622826
> *Im not happy with the foam at all. So that shit is coming out.
> *



GOT IT YOUSELF A ROLL OF HEATING TAPE ! 

THEY CARRY IT AT THE HARDWARE STORE ON A ROLL LIKE DUCK TAPE ! IT HAS A GOOD THICKNESS TO IT TO WHERE YOU CAN MAKE IT LOOK LIKE IT HAS BRUSH ALUINMA FLOORS AND DOOR PANEL ! ALOT OF THE DRAG , HOT RODDERS DO IT ON REAL RIDES ! 


SOMETHING LIKE THIS ! 











NOW THE HEAT TAPE COMES CHROME JUST TAKE SOME 1000 GRIT AND SAND IT AND IT WILL GIVE YOU THE BRUSHED LOOK !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it feels good putting some serious work in on a model again!!! getting ready to make the hinges!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 12:54 PM~12622960
> *GOT  IT  YOUSELF  A  ROLL  OF  HEATING  TAPE  !
> 
> THEY  CARRY  IT  AT THE  HARDWARE  STORE  ON  A  ROLL  LIKE  DUCK  TAPE !  IT  HAS  A  GOOD  THICKNESS TO  IT    TO  WHERE  YOU  CAN  MAKE  IT  LOOK  LIKE  IT  HAS  BRUSH  ALUINMA  FLOORS  AND  DOOR  PANEL !  ALOT OF  THE  DRAG ,  HOT  RODDERS  DO IT  ON  REAL  RIDES !
> ...


Thanks Mini!! That is the look I am after.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 6 2009, 02:07 PM~12623080
> *it feels good putting some serious work in on a model again!!! getting ready to make the hinges!!!
> 
> 
> ...


U broke it :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 04:10 PM~12623106
> *Thanks Mini!! That is the look I am after.
> *



CHEAP TRICK ! THE TAPE WILL RUN YOU ALMOST $10.00 A ROLL ,BUT IF YOU GO TO WALMART AND BACK TO THE HOME SECTION PICK UP THE LARGE FOR SALE SIGN ! IT SHOULD BE ABOUT 2 FOOT BY 2 FOOT AND IS A THIN PLASTIC ! YOU CAN GET IT FOR ABOUT $3.00 OR LESS ! THE LITTLE FOR SALE SIGNS ARE TO THIN SO LOOK FOR THE LARGE 1 ! 


USE IT TO CUT AND SHAPE A CUSTOM INTERIOR THEN DO THE FOIL TIP ! 

THE TAPE IS THICK SO AFTER YOU LAY IT DOWN YOU CAN TAKE THE NO BRUSH END OF A PAINT BRUSH AND MAKE YOUR-SELF A CUSTOM DESIGN TO GIVE IT A ONE OFF TOUCH !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*rebuild*

im in !!!!! ill post pics asap of what im bringing to the comp screen :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 01:16 PM~12623164
> *CHEAP  TRICK  !  THE  TAPE  WILL  RUN  YOU  ALMOST  $10.00  A  ROLL  ,BUT  IF YOU  GO  TO  WALMART  AND  BACK  TO  THE  HOME  SECTION  PICK  UP  THE  LARGE FOR SALE  SIGN  !  IT  SHOULD  BE  ABOUT  2 FOOT  BY  2  FOOT  AND  IS  A THIN  PLASTIC !  YOU  CAN  GET  IT  FOR  ABOUT  $3.00  OR  LESS !  THE  LITTLE  FOR  SALE  SIGNS  ARE  TO THIN  SO  LOOK  FOR THE  LARGE  1  !
> USE  IT  TO  CUT  AND  SHAPE  A   CUSTOM  INTERIOR  THEN  DO  THE  FOIL  TIP !
> 
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD*by Darkside Customs

Testing out the hood scoop to see what work I need to do on the hood.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 04:53 PM~12625380
> *HOTRODby Darkside Customs
> 
> Testing out the hood scoop to see what work I need to do on the hood.
> ...


Think I should shave the wipers and the cowl or leave it??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

EVERYTHING'S BETTER SHAVED !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 06:06 PM~12625509
> *Think I should shave the wipers and the cowl or leave it??
> *


Just the wipers. I think.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Shaving will be done.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok i read the front page.But under the hot rod section are rat rods allowed.No need for sarcasim all i need is a answer.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 6 2009, 08:37 PM~12625782
> *Ok i read the front page.But under the hot rod section are rat rods allowed.No need for sarcasim all i need is a answer.
> *


not sarcasm but after that mini posted a list of what goes in what catagorie...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 6 2009, 05:37 PM~12625782
> *Ok i read the front page.But under the hot rod section are rat rods allowed.No need for sarcasim all i need is a answer.
> *


Si Senor


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

HERE YOU GO KEVIN....

















*OUT OF BOX -- JUST USE THE KIT SUPPLIED ITEMS TO BUILD THIS .ONLY THING THAT CAN BE USING OUT SIDE THE FACTORY ISSUED ITEMS IS FOIL AND FLOCKING !**

TRUCK--<span style=\'color:green\'>ANYTHING THAT WOULD LOOK LIKE A TRUCK /SUV/BIG RIG /ELCOMINO !

CUSTOM 40-70's--MUST SHOW ATLEAST 3 BODY MODS . FRENCHED LIGHTS,ANTTENA'S,CHOP TOP, CUSTOM HEADLIGHTS OR TAILLIGHTS,SUICDE DOORS ,ROOF SWAPS,ETC.

MOTOR--JUST BUILD THE BADEST MOTOR YOU CAN !

TUNER--BUILD ANY V6 OR 4 BANGER AMERICAN CAR IN THE LOOKS OF THE TUNER CRAZE ,OR ANY FOREGIN CAR THATS WOULD BE KNOWN AS A TUNER !

CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED JUST DO THE BODY AND INTERIOR--JUST BUILD A KIT AS IF IT WERE A CAR JUST SETTING OUT SIDE IN CITY STREET ! NOTHING OPENED UP ! JUST BUILD A CLEAN INTERIOR AND A SUPER SHAPE OUT SIDE LOOK ! 

RESIN--ANY KIT THAT YOU CAN NOT FIND IN PLASTIC AND ONLY IS MADE BY A CASTER ! IF YOU ARE NOT AWARE OF WHAT A RESIN BUILD IS THEN YOU ARE FROM A MODELER ! 
SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES-- USE THE ITEMS THAT HOLD YOUR KIT PEICE IN PLACE ! BUILD ANYTHING , DUNE BUGGY , CAR TRAILER, ENGINE HOST , ETC. MAKE YOUR KIT TRASH INTO AWSOME BUILD ! USE YOUR HEAD AND COME UP WITH SOMETHING OUT OF NOTHING !

SOMETHING REBUILT-- TAKE SOMETHING THAT WAS ONCE BUILT SOME TIME AGO AND REDO IT ! OR SAY SOME ONE GAVE YOU A BUILT UP THEY BUILT , NOW TAKE THAT AND ADD YOUR SKILLS AND IDEAS TO IT NOW ! 
HOT ROD--ANYTHING THAT IS BUILT TO SMOKE THE REARS AND TURN SOME HEADS ! T-BUCKETS , ROADSTER, PRO STREET, PRO TOURING , MUSCLE CARS ETC. 
EVERYTHING OPENED--YOU MUST BUILD A RIDE THAT HAS EVERYTHING IN WORKING ORDER ! HINGE THE HOOD, TRUNK, DOORS, 
TOTALLY TRASHED--BUILD A HOMELESS HOUSE, A DOG PIN OUT OF A MUSTANG, AN ALLIEY CAR SETTING ON BLOCKS ! SMASH IT UP , BURN IT OUT , STRIP IT DOWN ! MAKE US CRY ! *</span>


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for clearing it up for me guys  .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 6 2009, 08:42 PM~12625822
> *Thanks for clearing it up for me guys  .
> *




reading your friend homie
:rofl:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 07:21 PM~12625639
> *EVERYTHING'S  BETTER  SHAVED !
> *





:wow: :yes: :biggrin: yuo know it bro!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

modeltech its lookin good


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

REBUILDERREBUILDER BY JMONEY





<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/k2bok9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/en58n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i44.tinypic.com/2iuoed.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 

DONE WIHT THIS TRUNK AND HOOD VANISHED ON ME.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

then use it for the totally trashed build up


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 07:13 PM~12626870
> *then use it for the totally trashed build up
> *


X2


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 08:13 PM~12626870
> *then use it for the totally trashed build up
> *


 CAN WE USE ONE CAR FOR TWO BUILDS . :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:20 PM~12626970
> *CAN WE USE ONE CAR FOR TWO BUILDS . :dunno:
> *


AT THIS POINT WITH OUT IT BEING COMPLETE { HOOD BEING MIA } IT WOULDN'T REALLY IF IN THE REBUILD CAUSE IT WAS WITH IT IN THE START ! 

BUT YES ! I BELIVE THE WAY THE GUDIE LINE IS SET UP IT COULD ! 

AT LEAST YOUR DOING 1 THING ! *YOUR BUILDING SOMETHING !*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 09:20 PM~12626970
> *CAN WE USE ONE CAR FOR TWO BUILDS . :dunno:
> *


fuckin newb dumb ass bitches... the point of thie topic is to BUILD SHIT, why would you use one car for 2 builds? that eliminates the point all together.

fuck people piss me off, go to the 1st page, read the goddamn post and stop asking dumb ass questions.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:10 PM~12626820
> *REBUILDERREBUILDER BY JMONEY
> <img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/k2bok9.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i43.tinypic.com/en58n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



1 QUESTION AND 2 TIPS!

WHAT ARE YOU USING FOR A CAMERA ?


STOP HOLDING THE MODEL WHEN TAKING YOUR PICS ! IT MAKES YOU SHAKE AND BLURRY ! 

LAY THE CAR ON A FLAT SURFACE AND YOU MOVE YOUR SELF TO GET THE RIGHT PIC ! AND TRY TO TAKE PICS NEAR A LAMP OR A LIGHT WITH OUT THE COVER ON IT SO ITS BRIGHTER !


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 08:26 PM~12627045
> *1  QUESTION  AND  2  TIPS!
> 
> WHAT  ARE  YOU  USING  FOR  A  CAMERA ?
> ...


 I KNOW BRO JUST BEING LAZY :biggrin: AND A DIGITALCONCEPT 7.1 MEGAPIXEL.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 6 2009, 08:26 PM~12627033
> *fuckin newb dumb ass bitches... the point of thie topic is to BUILD SHIT, why would you use one car for 2 builds? that eliminates the point all together.
> 
> fuck people piss me off, go to the 1st page, read the goddamn post and stop asking dumb ass questions.
> *


 IF YOU READ THE FIRST PAGE NO SHIT TAIKING. MINI ANWSERED THE QUESTION HES RUNNING THE THERD WHY DO YOU FELL THE NEED TO TALK SHIT :angry: :thumbsdown: uffin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 09:35 PM~12627146
> *IF YOU READ THE FIRST PAGE NO SHIT TAIKING. MINI ANWSERED THE QUESTION HES RUNNING THE THERD WHY DO YOU FELL THE NEED TO TALK SHIT :angry:  :thumbsdown:  uffin:
> *


STFU, I am not talking shit, I am sick of people not reading, and asking stupid questions. STOP YELLING. this place is becoming a shitshow, and the people who want to build and socialize are leaving because of it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 10:32 PM~12627102
> *I KNOW BRO JUST BEING LAZY  :biggrin:  AND A DIGITALCONCEPT 7.1 MEGAPIXEL.
> *



MONEY LISTEN TO ME ! 



GET YOU A WHITE SHEET OF POSTER PAPER ! THEY ARE AT THE DOLLARS IN THE SCHOOL SUPPLIE SECTION ! 

GET A GLASS MAGNIFING GLASS 

SET YOUR CAMERA AT THE BEST LEVEL AND ON THE MICRO SETTING ! IT SHOULD BE A FLOWER EMBLEM ON THE SETTING SECTION OF THE CAMERA ! 

LAY THE WHITE BACK GROUND TO WHERE YOU HAVE FLAT AREA TO LAY THE MODEL OUT , AND THE PAPER GOES UP BEHIND IT WITH ANY FOLDS IN THE PAPER ! 

TRY TO GET SOME GOOD LIGHTING ON BOTH SIDES LEFT AND RIGHT WHERE YOUR PHOTO AREA IS SET UP !

LAY THE MODEL OUT ! THEN TAKE THE PICS ! IF THEY ARE STILL OUT OF FOCUS HOLD THE MAGNIFING GLASS TO THE LENS OF T HE CAMERA AND FIND THE CORRECT DISTANCE FROM THE CAR AND YOU TO GET THE CLEAN CLEAR PICS YOU SEE ALOT OF POST ! 

A 7 MEAGA PIX. CAMERA SHOULD BE PUTTING OUT GREAT PICS ! YOURS LOOK LIKE A CELL PHONE , DONE IN A RUSH ! THE CLEARER YOUR PICS THE BETTER WE CAN HELP YOU OUT WHEN YOU NEED IT !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 07:41 PM~12627227
> *MONEY  LISTEN  TO  ME  !
> GET  YOU  A  WHITE  SHEET  OF  POSTER  PAPER  !  THEY  ARE  AT THE  DOLLARS  IN THE  SCHOOL  SUPPLIE  SECTION !
> 
> ...


Listen to Mini, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 6 2009, 08:48 PM~12627316
> *Listen to Mini, he knows what he is talking about.
> *


 x2


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

TOOK THESE LIKE 5MIN AGO.
















ARE THESE OK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THose are a hell of alot better bro!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 08:57 PM~12627460
> *TOOK THESE LIKE 5MIN AGO.
> 
> 
> ...


 cool ass ss


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yes as mini posted, 7mp is good

thats what i have

and macro is a life saver

without it...










with it


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 09:06 PM~12627575
> *yes as mini posted, 7mp is good
> 
> thats what i have
> ...


SELL IT TO ME. hno: hno: JK WHERE YOU GET IT I HAD ONE WHEN I WAS SEVEN OR EIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY+Jan 6 2009, 10:57 PM~12627460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MONEY TOP 1 IS 100% BETTER ! 


THE OTHER 1 AND THE ONES WITH VAN CAN USE SOME MORE PRACTICE ! THEY LOOK TO CLOSE ! TRY HOLDING THE CAMERA WITH BOTH HANDS !

PUT YOUR ARMS AT THE EDGE OF A TABLE LIKE IF YOU WERE ABOUT TO PRAY AT DINNER TIME ! 

TAKE SEVERAL PICS TILTING FORWARD AND BACK WARDS AND SEEING WHAT THE OUT COME IS ! 

BY HOLDING THE CAMERA WITH BOTH HANDS AND AGAINST THE EDGE OF THE TABLE WILL GIVE YOU A STRONGER FOCUS BELIVE IT OR NOT ! 

WHAT YOU DO IS BUILD A BRACE AND HOLDER, LESS SHAKING AND EVEN LEVEL PICS ! MEANING YOU GET A BETTER READ THROW THE LENS OF THE CAMERA!

MY CAMERA IS 5YRS OLD AND IS ONLY A 3.1 ! HERE ARE MY PICS!










LIGHTING , BRACING, AND FINDING THE RIGHT DISTANCE BETWEEN YOU AND THE SUBJECT IS WHERE YOU GET THE RIGHT SET UP ! WE ALL STILL HAVE PICS THAT DON'T ALWAYS COME OUT GOOD BUT FROM WHAT WAS SHARED BEFORE YOU WILL BE ALOT BETTER IF Y OU TRY TO FOLLOW WHAT I POSTED !


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 09:19 PM~12627773
> *MONEY  TOP  1  IS  100% BETTER  !
> THE  OTHER  1  AND  THE  ONES  WITH  VAN  CAN  USE  SOME  MORE  PRACTICE !  THEY  LOOK  TO  CLOSE  !    TRY  HOLDING  THE  CAMERA  WITH  BOTH  HANDS !
> 
> ...


THANKS IMA TRY TO GET THEM BETTER I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE A BIGER PHOTOBOTH GETTING TO WORK NOW. :worship: uffin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2009, 11:19 PM~12627773
> *MONEY  TOP  1  IS  100% BETTER  !
> THE  OTHER  1  AND  THE  ONES  WITH  VAN  CAN  USE  SOME  MORE  PRACTICE !  THEY  LOOK  TO  CLOSE  !    TRY  HOLDING  THE  CAMERA  WITH  BOTH  HANDS !
> 
> ...


Mini....I applaude your patience.I too have a 3.1 megapixel camera that is like 4-5 years old.A dinasaur by todays standards.His tips are GREAT.In macro...your flash DOESNT work so you MUST supply good lighting.White or other LIGHT colored backrounds at a decent distance (12-24 inches or so) is mandatory.Dont hold the subject at all.Concentrate....and think how you want to represent yourself and your model.Thanks.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 6 2009, 11:14 PM~12627706
> *SELL IT TO ME. hno:  hno: JK WHERE YOU GET IT I HAD ONE WHEN I WAS SEVEN OR EIGHT. :biggrin:
> *


lindberg van body i have had for a while
painted it up


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Truck

Im throwing my hat in the ring.

























trying to s.t.f.u. and build....lol.


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Diamond502_@Jan 6 2009, 10:00 PM~12628392
> *lindberg van body i have had for a while
> painted it up
> *


 YEP THATS THE ONE IT WAS ONE OF MY FIRST LOWRIDERS. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

How do I make the damn TRUCK be in a different color....jeez Im stupid!!

Nevermind....I kinda got it....lol.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO- ALSO ADDED A ROCK PUSHER.....


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 7 2009, 12:07 AM~12628492
> *How do I make the damn TRUCK be in a different color....jeez Im stupid!!
> 
> Nevermind....I kinda got it....lol.
> *


  

first write

[ color=red ] then right here right your word [ /color ]

BUT DON'T PUT THE SPACED BETWEEN THE PARENTHESIS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 6 2009, 09:14 PM~12628564
> *ORALE VATO- ALSO ADDED A ROCK PUSHER.....
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bad ass!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

macro works better if u don't zoom in too... just move closer to the model...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just_a-doodz_@Jan 6 2009, 11:54 PM~12628305
> *Mini....I applaude your patience.I too have a 3.1 megapixel camera that is like 4-5 years old.A dinasaur by todays standards.His tips are GREAT.In macro...your flash DOESNT work so you MUST supply good lighting.White  or other LIGHT colored backrounds at a decent distance (12-24 inches or so) is mandatory.Dont hold the subject at all.Concentrate....and think how you want to represent yourself and your model.Thanks.
> *


i dunno what camera your usein cuz the flash on my cam works with macro on :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

*"LOOK"* i'm going for.
Hosted on Fotki

Dragster parts i scored from a friend
Hosted on Fotki

Gonna try and throw it all together 
Hosted on Fotki

Dragster parts mocked up
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

now that is goin to be bad-as bro!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 7 2009, 06:26 AM~12630722
> *now that is goin to be bad-as bro!!!!
> *


X10 THATS GONNA BE BADASS.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 7 2009, 06:34 AM~12630513
> *"LOOK" i'm going for.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...



























i will have a set of them wheels and tires soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 7 2009, 05:34 AM~12630513
> *"LOOK" i'm going for.
> Hosted on Fotki
> 
> ...



LB I HAVE A RESIN VAN THAT BODY STYLE I CAN TRADE OUT THAT YOU COULD BUILD AND HAVE A TRALIER TO TOW THAT BAD S.O.B. TO THE TRACK !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:38 AM~12632590
> *LB  I  HAVE  A  RESIN VAN  THAT  BODY  STYLE I  CAN  TRADE  OUT  THAT  YOU  COULD  BUILD  AND  HAVE  A TRALIER  TO  TOW  THAT  BAD  S.O.B. TO  THE TRACK !
> *


 TOW real cars drive to the track :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 7 2009, 01:45 PM~12632638
> *TOW real cars drive to the track :biggrin:
> *


 VAL I BELIVE THIS TRUCK WOULD PASS EVERYTHING BUT THE GAS PUMP ! LOL ! IT WOULD COST $200.00 IN FUEL AND $800.00 IN FINES ! :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 12:08 PM~12632859
> *VAL  I BELIVE    THIS  TRUCK  WOULD  PASS  EVERYTHING  BUT THE  GAS  PUMP !  LOL !  IT  WOULD  COST  $200.00  IN  FUEL  AND  $800.00  IN  FINES  !  :biggrin:
> *



mini so no build off list this year?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 7 2009, 02:18 PM~12632977
> *mini so no build off list this year?????
> *



TO MUSCH BITCHING RAY ! NO ONE WOULD AGREE ON A LIST SO INSTEAD OF TALKING TO A WALL ABOUT IT I LET IT DIE ! 

HOPE YOUR NOT UPSET BUT IF YOU RE READ THE WHOLE TOPIC I ASKED FOR IDEAS AND ONLY FEW SHOT IDEAS THE REST JUST WENT WILD SO THATS THAT ! 

ITS TIME TO TURN LIL BACK TO THE MODELERS


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 11:38 AM~12632590
> *LB  I  HAVE  A  RESIN VAN  THAT  BODY  STYLE I  CAN  TRADE  OUT  THAT  YOU  COULD  BUILD  AND  HAVE  A TRALIER  TO  TOW  THAT  BAD  S.O.B. TO  THE TRACK !
> *


I was thinking of something of that sort. I was even thinking of chopping the TOP. PMing you now.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WELL MINI I'm in I will post the model later :biggrin:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 12:08 PM~12632859
> *VAL  I BELIVE    THIS  TRUCK  WOULD  PASS  EVERYTHING  BUT THE  GAS  PUMP !  LOL !  IT  WOULD  COST  $200.00  IN  FUEL  AND  $800.00  IN  FINES  !  :biggrin:
> *


 YES BRO. THAT'S ONE NICE TRUCK
:thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

#1 BOX STOCK

















TIME TO DO # 2


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2009, 12:21 PM~12633017
> *TO  MUSCH  BITCHING  RAY  !  NO ONE  WOULD  AGREE  ON  A  LIST  SO  INSTEAD  OF  TALKING  TO  A  WALL  ABOUT  IT  I  LET  IT  DIE !
> 
> HOPE  YOUR  NOT  UPSET  BUT  IF  YOU  RE READ  THE  WHOLE  TOPIC  I  ASKED  FOR  IDEAS  AND  ONLY  FEW  SHOT  IDEAS  THE  REST  JUST  WENT  WILD  SO  THATS  THAT !
> ...


Damn this sucks :angry: .
Maybe next year we will have a LIL build off list.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*MUSCLE CAR*
:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice build up..and nice background.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie

anyone else buildin in here??

*MUSCLE CAR*


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 5 2009, 05:49 PM~12614346
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD YEAR LONG LIST
> 
> chris mineers resin build  thanks to mini
> ...


got the spots fixed and primed today


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The cutty is looking good bro.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

*curbside*


:biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lookin killer yall keep up the good work


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 12 2009, 01:09 PM~12680446
> *curbside
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


This looks sick bro :0 .


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good pancho1969


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 12 2009, 03:09 PM~12680446
> *curbside
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Dont take this the wrong way Pancho but i'm feeling it ! 


Your a great builder and always do a kick ass job detailing your builds but this truck isn't you ! 

I dont kno w if its cause its all flat ,but it looks sloppy ! 


KICK ASS IDEA ! I bet if you redid it all and shot it all blacked out and ave it a clear coat it would stand out more for me but thats just my 2 cents Bro ! This don't come off as a Pancho bluid !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD*By Darkside Customs
Started to put the engine together and paint. Waiting for some other parts of the engine to dry before assembling those.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Engines Lookin Good Homie.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*MUSCLE CAR*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking sick!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good spike


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 11 2009, 08:10 PM~12673751
> *got the spots fixed and primed today
> 
> 
> ...


truk hinged and boxed in


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks chris.

i like the way you got the trunk boxed in, i think ill have to do that on a future project


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUILDS LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks spike


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good mineer


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks sweetdreamer


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 12 2009, 10:15 PM~12686086
> *truk hinged and boxed in
> 
> 
> ...




lookin real good bro!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks modeltech.. now i need to pic a color


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD* by Darkside Customs
Got a little more done on the engine. 
























Smoothed the dash out. Shaved vents radio, etc.








A couple of mock ups. The frame is gonna have to be shortened up front. And I am gonna cut the wheel wells out up front as well.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good darkside!! i am feelin it!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 13 2009, 11:22 AM~12692048
> *lookin good darkside!! i am feelin it!!!
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got a little done on my 65 chevelle!! got it hinged and some more dry fitting!! tomorrow i will build the jambs!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 13 2009, 12:50 PM~12692690
> *got a little done on my 65 chevelle!! got it hinged and some more dry fitting!! tomorrow i will build the jambs!!!
> 
> 
> ...


That is looking great! I've always had a soft spot for '65 Chevelles.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet work shannon


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice chevelle! whats going to move it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 13 2009, 06:17 PM~12694598
> *nice chevelle! whats going to move it
> *



a Ross Gibson engine the street stormer 762, from phatras at SCALEDREAMS!! :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*MUSCLE CAR*


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

dam spike lookin good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks homie. i think this is the most surgury ive done yet!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is looking better every time!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

4th & 5th pic down---i always wondered how ya got the inside of the door to swing in like that...now i know. Thanks for the good pics---cleared that up for me!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

OUT OF BOX Completed by Bos82 (1 out of 12)



> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 4 2009, 01:06 AM~12599478
> *OUT OF BOX by Bos82.
> 
> 
> ...




























































































I know its alot of pics but just tryin to show the progress throughout the build.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 14 2009, 02:16 AM~12699517
> *OUT OF BOX Completed by Bos82 (1 out of 12)
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN BUILD BRO!! WE NEED TO GET YOU SOME BARE METAL FOIL ASAP!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK AND WE'LL SEND IT OUT TO YOU SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds good homie. Thanks for the props man. I wanna start stepping up more on the builds, but my teacher is in CA. DAMNIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 AM~12699540
> *Sounds good homie. Thanks for the props man. I wanna start stepping up more on the builds, but my teacher is in CA. DAMNIT!! :biggrin:
> *


 I KNOW HUH!? HE'S HERE AT THE SHOP NOW!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 14 2009, 01:30 AM~12699549
> *I KNOW HUH!? HE'S HERE AT THE SHOP NOW!!
> *



LIKE RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW?!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jan 14 2009, 02:32 AM~12699557
> *LIKE RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW?!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HE JUST LEFT RIGHT NOW!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!  KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO! CHAT WITH YOU LATERS


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Aight homie. Thanks again for the props. Talk to ya laterz man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 11 2009, 08:10 PM~12673751
> *got the spots fixed and primed today
> 
> 
> ...


nice! im slowly starting on one also. what are u using for the grill? thanx


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, worked with the cage a little bit today and i think i have my game plan!! this is just a mock-up with alot of scratching building to do yet!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nioce!!! I bet you hit low et's in that thing all week long!  :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2009, 04:21 PM~12703901
> *Nioce!!! I bet you hit low et's in that thing all week long!  :cheesy:
> *


If not ihas 1 on mi shop, garenteeed 2 hit lo ETs :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 02:26 PM~12703942
> *If not ihas 1 on mi shop, garenteeed 2 hit lo ETs :biggrin:
> *


u can lern a things or 2 from me! now what im talkin bout..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2009, 04:28 PM~12703969
> *u can lern a things or 2 from me! now what im talkin bout..
> *


myne Runns on dRO... heer mi? dnt need none rayce fuule


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I canot top that you are winnr again ur so fest!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 14 2009, 04:31 PM~12703989
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I canot top that you are winnr again ur so fest!!
> *


u al cee that? project69 Biatches out agiin!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ima mak madman runn an hid ima buildrrrr


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

low,low,low ET's!! you haven't seen anything yet!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ima go to da speeeed chop


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2009, 02:21 PM~12703888
> *ok, worked with the cage a little bit today and i think i have my game plan!! this is just a mock-up with alot of scratching building to do yet!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin dope as fuck!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12704562
> *low,low,low ET's!! you haven't seen anything yet!!!
> *


 REAL LOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IN MODELS AND REAL CARS TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 04:35 PM~12704026
> *u al cee that? project69 Biatches out agiin!!!
> *


lol i think this is goin to become a LIL classic that will never die :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2009, 04:21 PM~12703888
> *ok, worked with the cage a little bit today and i think i have my game plan!! this is just a mock-up with alot of scratching building to do yet!!
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good bro !!! any idea on paint ?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good Shannon!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 14 2009, 08:07 PM~12706207
> *Lookin good bro !!! any idea on paint ?
> *




not sure!! toying around with a nice blue and a gunmetal grey!! not totally sure yet!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2009, 08:21 PM~12706392
> *not sure!! toying around with a nice blue and a  gunmetal grey!! not totally sure yet!!
> *


HOK platinum pearl!!! and blue :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 14 2009, 03:21 PM~12703888
> *ok, worked with the cage a little bit today and i think i have my game plan!! this is just a mock-up with alot of scratching building to do yet!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shit that bitch would run


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 14 2009, 03:35 PM~12704026
> *u al cee that? project69 Biatches out agiin!!!
> *


 he will in no time


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 12 2009, 09:15 PM~12686086
> *truk hinged and boxed in
> 
> 
> ...


added some paint dont like it


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jan 14 2009, 10:01 PM~12707758
> *he will in no time
> *


Tjay says he will see your ****** ass later on when he gets home from work....

Dont be shy, your mom wasnt....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 14 2009, 06:14 PM~12707951
> *added some paint dont like it
> 
> 
> ...


why not?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

what color is that, i think looks pretty bitchin ! toss some BMF on that and a lil detail paintin ya got your self a show car man !!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill see wat i cando to keep it


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 14 2009, 10:14 PM~12707951
> *added some paint dont like it
> 
> 
> ...




i dont know i kinda like it bro!! like they said foil it and detail paint!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 15 2009, 06:53 AM~12711242
> *i dont know i kinda like it bro!! like they said foil it and detail paint!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

Looks good to me!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Keep that color bro.It looks real good bro.Paint the knockoffs to match,foil it,and add some pinstripes and boom you got a clean build.But thats my 0.02.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

HOT ROD by carl


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MY 61 IM DOING OF MY BROTHER BUILD UP I THINK FALLS UNDER TOTALY TRASHED ...

LOL CUZ ITS NOT GONNA LOOK DRIVABLE, AND PARTS CUT OUT OF IT , NO MOTOR NOT FRONT CLIP//


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

REBUILD BY SWEETDREAMER

ford ??


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

UP DATES IN # 2








































ONE MORE DAY AND SHE IS FINISH


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Val that fairlane looks pretty mean !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks guys .. i had prob. with the paint spiting so i cleand the body an gowing to repaint it the same..


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2009, 07:24 PM~12717493
> *Val  that  fairlane  looks  pretty  mean !
> *


 THANKS BRO.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*MUSCLE CAR*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey mini..heres one that should challenge you....its got multiple cars into it...and i just saw it sold for $50,000

http://www.barrett-jackson.com/application...83&d=01/16/2009


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

what car? its just a list


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

look for 1035...a 55 chevy custom


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wow thats fugly


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its got chrysler parts..thats why...LOL


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

honestly i didnt even read the discription of it. it just looks too smooth n long n not porportional. the original 55 body lines are WAY better


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the A-pillar is a chrysler concorde....most of it is 55 chevy parts...and BUTT ugly!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice that its got mopar in it, but for once it didnt help it at all lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

check out 1256...thats one badass fish!

its on saturdays list


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 17 2009, 12:14 AM~12729357
> *the A-pillar is a chrysler concorde....most of it is 55 chevy parts...and BUTT ugly!!
> *


You got that right. lol


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

If no one minds I'd like to join in here with a

CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED 

AMT's 69 Riviera. This will be built as a traditional hot rod with a 50's flair.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 17 2009, 02:41 AM~12730531
> *If no one minds I'd like to join in here with a
> 
> CURBSIDE- NOTHING OPENED
> ...


Nobody minds homie....you are a member now.Show your skills!!!Looks good so far.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

*Out Of Box*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2009, 05:24 PM~12742297
> *Out Of Box
> 
> 
> ...


donktastic :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*TRUCK*By Darkside Customs

Started with this








Inspired by this








Did a little of this

















Seeing how this would work

















A mock up


















Cut a hole under the bench seat for engine access

















Engine painted and ready for assembly

















A mock up with the engine in place


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2009, 09:32 PM~12765013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i want that cam :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a few extras somewhere in that box.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

let me know what you want for em


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Let me look and see how many I got to spare and I will hit you up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST WANT TO SAY YOU ALL ARE DOING IN SOME WORK ! THATS WHAT I WANTED TO SEE ! KEEP IT UP AND MAYBE 1 BUILD A MONTH WILL HELP GET YOU SOME COOL SHIT ON THE SHELF AND SOME DUST COLLECTORS OUT OF THE WAY !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

ill get new pics of cutty tonight


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

#2-ST ROD. CHOKE ON THIS MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WAY TO GO VAL 10 MORE AND YOU HAD BUILT ALL THEM !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2009, 10:07 AM~12770425
> *WAY  TO  GO  VAL  10  MORE  AND YOU  HAD BUILT  ALL THEM !
> *


 3 OR 4 MORE YES 10 MORE NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*PART TREE
well i got bored tonight and started to do some sweet dreaming :biggrin: 
and came up with this little gem, then realised i could use it in here :thumbsup:
it is full custum built out of part trees, and a part of a tub of tobbaco :0 
at the moment i am looking for a motor, wheels, and some sort of a chain for it.
Say hello to my little friend, The Chopper!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:
<img src=\'http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo270/sweetdreamerbucket/SSPX0355.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo270/sweetdreamerbucket/SSPX0356.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i382.photobucket.com/albums/oo270/sweetdreamerbucket/SSPX0353.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 22 2009, 12:59 AM~12779717
> *PART TREE
> well i got bored tonight and started to do some sweet dreaming :biggrin:
> and came up with this  little gem, then realised i could use it in here  :thumbsup:
> ...



:worship: :worship: THATS SICK HOMIE.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 22 2009, 12:59 AM~12779717
> *PART TREE
> well i got bored tonight and started to do some sweet dreaming :biggrin:
> and came up with this  little gem, then realised i could use it in here  :thumbsup:
> ...


I SEEN THESE LITTLE HOTWHELL MOTORCYCLES FOR 3 BUCKS AT FAMILY DOLLAR CHECK EM OCT THE HAVE NICE WHELLS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*TRUCK*By Darkside Customs

Havent done much to this. I did move the cab down more in between the fenders and back just a tad. 
Before









After


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok so after seeing Sweet's chopper I had to jump in on this with my own version of a parts tree birth!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sweet before you even ask where the wheels came from hit up your local toy store and pay close attention to the maistio collection!   

Lots left to go. This is all I have for now but I'll be rocking out a frame by tomorrow night you can bet!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohhhh shiatttttttt project's gettin down!!!! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:scrutinize: hno: Man with the way that those forks look I might have to make a sweeter set then what i have. thanks for the hint on wheels :thumbsup: what era are you going for 59,looks new age


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

So I did some work in on a frame! Whats the verdict?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A last minute adjustment I feel needed to be done and was worth every second.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

looks good homie !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats bas ass project!!! lowering the upper frame tub made the differance!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 27 2009, 05:42 AM~12826699
> *A last minute adjustment I feel needed to be done and was worth every second.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: Looks great so far.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here we grow again!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks like you are going to have to fix the seat it rubbin the tire :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 27 2009, 02:56 PM~12831795
> *looks like you are going to have to fix the seat it rubbin the tire :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Foo it's just a mock up!!! When I'm finished with this thing everything will sit where it's supossed to! :buttkick:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*TRUCK*By Darkside Customs
Not happy with the engine, I yanked it and decided to do something a little wild. I got the idea from a photo of a Quad turbo'd big block pushin a little over 2,100 horses. Well, I am gonna go with a twin setup instead. This is what I have so far. Keep in mind that this is the beginnings so it looks alittle rough. Yes, those were originally headers. Should wrap the engine up in a few days or so.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

KICK ASS IDEA DARKSIDE ! REALLY COOL !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2009, 03:04 PM~12831879
> *KICK  ASS  IDEA    DARKSIDE !    REALLY  COOL !
> *


Thanks Mini.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 27 2009, 04:04 PM~12831879
> *KICK  ASS  IDEA    DARKSIDE !    REALLY  COOL !
> *


X2! That's gonna be very cool truck


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 27 2009, 06:49 PM~12831716
> *Here we grow again!
> 
> 
> ...



is that epoxy you used for the center?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nope just chopped up plastic!  

Anyways the gas tank is finished.. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

And here is a few pics of the chopper right next to the Uptown 300C so you guy's get an idea on how big it is!   


























There was no scaleing here! Everything was eye balled. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN, THE BIKE BIKE IS COMING OUT NICE


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good
:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Quality fabricating! :thumbsup:


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

motor/partstrees/
























going to try to turn these into a trike.might detail this motor or add a new one.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WORKING ON #3 

































NEED TO DO THE FUEL THE WIRING AND A LITTLE MORE DETAIL AND #3 BE FINISH


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE BUILD VAL! that little motor will kick ass!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomw351_@Jan 30 2009, 02:22 PM~12858571
> *WORKING ON #3
> 
> 
> ...





NICE MOTOR, WHERES THE REST OF THE J-2000 ?


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 30 2009, 04:03 PM~12860706
> *NICE MOTOR, WHERES THE REST OF THE J-2000 ?
> *


 THANKS,TARGET PRACTICE :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

truck build


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 30 2009, 07:43 PM~12863044
> *truck build
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see more on this one!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

*MUSCLE CAR*


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

its coming along nice spike


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 30 2009, 08:43 PM~12863044
> *truck build
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 1 2009, 02:20 AM~12872156
> *MUSCLE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm not quite sure how I feel about this hacked together motor just yet!!!! But I'm sure with a bit more work then an hour it could pop out alot more! :dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 2 2009, 02:16 AM~12879947
> *I'm not quite sure how I feel about this hacked together motor just yet!!!! But I'm sure with a bit more work then an hour it could pop out alot more! :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD!! KEEP IT UP!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

that bike is badas fawk bro !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

just wanted to take a moniute and say you all are doing a kick ass job with this idea i tossed out ! 

Maybe haveing 12 differnt builds laid out to do vs a build off list that runs 2 months at a time would get more people intrested in building something today rather then when 1 build off was over and wait till the time the 1 they wanted to do came around ! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*HOTROD* By Darkside Customs

I decided to pick up again on this. First time trying out this Tamiya epoxy putty. I know the hood induction sits way too high, so once this cures and I can start sanding, I will trim it down a bit. I just wanted to see how this would look.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess I could put this here as well.
*EVERYTHING OPENED*By Darkside Customs


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 08:24 PM~12885742
> *I guess I could put this here as well.
> EVERYTHING OPENEDBy Darkside Customs
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: ill be watchin this, i gotta pull mine back out


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's right boys and girls... It's update time! Here is yet another motor mock up for you all to see.  :yes:


----------



## sxmdl6 (Jan 3, 2009)

we should have a bike build off lol thad be sweet


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm almost done and I'm not building for anyone but myself!


----------



## sxmdl6 (Jan 3, 2009)

thats one pretty sweet chopper tho


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That bike looks sick project59 and that van darkside is off the hook.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you! :nicoderm:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 01:32 AM~12890937
> *Thank you! :nicoderm:
> *


makes me want to make one of those.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think you should! It's been a fun build thus far! :biggrin:


----------



## sxmdl6 (Jan 3, 2009)

i wouldnt mind trying but havin some gf drama and builders block at the moment lol


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

i know i have a couple of builds on the table but im going to do it........... thanks project59 for the insperation...........


----------



## sxmdl6 (Jan 3, 2009)

ur guys builds are amazing


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 01:32 AM~12890936
> *That bike looks sick project59 and that van darkside is off the hook.
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thing's are slowly starting to come together!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 12:03 PM~12894068
> *Thing's are slowly starting to come together!
> 
> 
> ...


That is kick ass!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's my curbside '95 Monte. I had it in primer, but decided to shave the side molding off, so I stripped it, and this is how it sits now,


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES*

So here it is my something made of parts trees. here is what i got.


































































thats all i got done on it today. im off to get a couple of beers then ill be back and finish up the mach-up


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 3 2009, 06:57 PM~12898032
> *SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES
> 
> So here it is my something made of parts trees. here is what i got.
> ...


OOHH That is gonna be sick!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2009, 06:58 PM~12898056
> *OOHH That is gonna be sick!!
> *



Thanks Darkside!!!! keep us posted on that Van


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

lol thats awesome!  :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice lookin bike undercover! man when i started mine i did not think i would have so much compitition


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 3 2009, 01:03 PM~12894068
> *Thing's are slowly starting to come together!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like one of the martin bros inc. choppers.Good work bro.I like the dually in the back got more pics on that one?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No competition here! Just a mere case of inspriation!  

A little more work done from my end. :wave:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

TRUCK BY UNDEAD WHITE BOY
Well heres a ford im working on named hater hunter.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

that motor is lookin sick Tjay


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 


























































More pics of the dually can be found in my shop dually topic.


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Undead, that truck is pretty damn bad ass !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Feb 3 2009, 10:48 PM~12900404
> *Undead, that truck is pretty damn bad ass !!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 21 2009, 11:59 PM~12779717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I knew i saw another bike on here other than Projects. Where you at on this bro.... and i dont know about competision just doing what we do. I was thinking about doing a buggy with the parts tree build but when i spoke to project last nite on here he said he was having fun buildin the bike so i decided to do it and im having a blast as well...... ill post progress pics tomorrow......


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

#4 STARING TO TAKE SHAPE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

engine looks good bro!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 4 2009, 02:21 AM~12901701
> *I knew i saw another bike on here other than Projects. Where you at on this bro.... and i dont know about competision just doing what we do. I was thinking about doing a buggy with the parts tree build but when i spoke to project last nite on here he said he was having fun buildin the bike so i decided to do it and im having a blast as well...... ill post progress pics tomorrow......
> *


well i had a little prob with the bike when my son took the bike for joyride, so i decided to redo the bike a little smaller to go with my 300,and built a trailer to haul it.

bike before joyride









leftovers of bike









bike at moment resized









bike beside 300









bike on trailer with 300


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 took it for a joy ride and crashed huh good thing is he is okay  the bike is looking cool keep us updated on the progress........  i hope to have my frame painted by tonite..... :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*SOMETHING MADE OUT OF PART TREES*


























still dont know what im going to use for a motor V8 or scratch build a bike motor  ill work on the tanks and the handle bars tomorrow.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking cool as ice Undercover!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice look undercover has that swinn bike look


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*SOMETHING MADE OF PARTS TREES*
i got the handle bars done the rear fender and one half of the tank, mounted the rear wheel. i also picked a new rear wheel and i started on the motorand trans...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Messing around with the pipes!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ :0 looks good bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome bikes guys


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm almost finished with the pipe! :cheesy:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks really good project59 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

#2 FINISH


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

oooohhhhhhhhh SNAP!!!!!!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

A FEW MORE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Not bad for a Furd. :cheesy:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is an awesome thread!!!! lots of good info n awesome projects you guyz got talent, keep up the great work!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Truck*
little red dodge, body only 
Scratch build frame , and everything else









 








:biggrin:


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Update on the 69 Riv. I've got the 57 trim done and ready for the base color for tomorrow.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*SOMETHING MADE OF PARTS TREES*

I finally got my desk cleaned up to do a little work and im thinking of putting this into the bike what you guys think?????


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 13 2009, 03:11 AM~12991410
> *SOMETHING MADE OF PARTS TREES</span>
> 
> I finally got my desk cleaned up to do a little work and im thinking of putting this into the bike what you guys think?????
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>lol Thats bad ass!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW ! GO WITH IT ! DETAIL IT UP AND USE THAT MONSTER! BIKE IS LOOKIN VERY COOL!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 6 2009, 02:32 PM~12928284
> *I'm almost finished with the pipe! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



whats going on with this bad boy project59


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Jan 4 2009, 10:33 PM~12607771
> *ORALE VATO- DONE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

thats sick :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Feb 15 2009, 07:33 PM~13011635
> *ORALE VATO-DONE
> 
> 
> ...





bro, this truck is bad-ass!!! nice work!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WELL HAS THIS CHALLENGE GOT YOU GUY'S AMPED ABOUT BUILDING ? ARE YOU TRING TO BUILD ITEMS THAT Y OU IN MOST CASES WOULD HAVE NEVER TRIED ?

I WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS THAT ARE TAKING PART IN THIS ! I SEEN A FEW BUILDERS ACTUALLY COMPLETE SOME BUILDS THAT I HAVEN'T SEEN SHOW A COMPLETE BUILD IN A YEAR OR BETTER ! THEN LOOK AT THE VAL ! HE'S BUILT LIKE WHAT 3 NEW KITS ! WAY TO GO ! 

I HOPE MORE OF YOU GUY WILL TAKE MY CHALLENGE AND PUSH Y OUR SELF TO TAKE A MORE ROUNDED LOOK IN THE HOBBY ! 

YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD DAY !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

PPP


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 07:44 AM~13015747
> *WELL    HAS  THIS  CHALLENGE   GOT YOU   GUY'S  AMPED   ABOUT  BUILDING ?   ARE   YOU  TRING  TO  BUILD   ITEMS  THAT Y OU  IN  MOST  CASES  WOULD  HAVE  NEVER  TRIED ?
> 
> I  WANT  TO  THANK    YOU  GUYS THAT   ARE  TAKING   PART   IN THIS  !  I  SEEN  A  FEW BUILDERS  ACTUALLY  COMPLETE   SOME  BUILDS  THAT   I  HAVEN'T  SEEN  SHOW  A  COMPLETE  BUILD  IN  A  YEAR   OR  BETTER !   THEN  LOOK   AT THE   VAL  !    HE'S  BUILT   LIKE  WHAT   3  NEW   KITS  !  WAY TO   GO !
> ...


THANKS TO MY BRO. SHANON, BIGG C AND U MINI TROUBLE I'M BUILDING MORE.
I HAD A GOAL SET FOR THIS YEAR AND THAT GOAL WAS TO BUILD MORE AND MANAGE MY 24HR A DAY PAIN WHIT LESS MED, SO I BE ABLE TO PAINT AND NOT HAVE TO USED THE INHALER FOR TWO WEEKS AFTER PAINTING. SO FAR I HAVE DONE ALL MY GOAL BUT THE PAINT BUT 2 OUT OF 3 IS NOT BAD. I HAVE 3 MODELS THAT I'M WORKING AT THIS TIME AND ONE REBUILD ONE IN THE FINAL STAGE WILL SEE HOW THE REST OF THE YEAR GO ONLY GOD KNOWS.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

DO TO MY DISABILITY I ONLY SLEEP 2 TO 3 HR, SO I SPEND A LOT OFF TIME IN THE DESK TO HELP WHIT THE PAINT JUST FINISH REBUILDING THIS ONE I USED LOTS OF SOAPY WATER FUTURE AND POLISHING PAT TO CLEAN AND SAVE THE OLD DECALS HOPE U GUYS LIKED


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good brutha!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick Stuff


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

SOME VERY NICE BUILDS IN HERE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

*EVERYTHING OPENED*By Darkside Customs
CUT THE ROOF OPEN FOR A RAGTOP, BUT WILL ADD A PIECE IN THE MIDDLE FOR A TWIN RAGTOP. 









INTERIOR TUB CUT OPEN FOR THE INNER DOOR PANELS. AND STARTED THE WORK ON INNER PANELS. STILL NEED TO LAY OUT THE PATTERN INSERTS.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

*Truck*
some updates to build
All need to be finished
hieght im lookin for








built front end and hood








built roolbars and found gold side pipes for stacks








part built four link
and hand built axcels








cut down interior out of elcamino, cut open glove box, custum upolstery


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2009, 09:32 PM~12765013
> *TRUCKBy Darkside Customs
> 
> Started with this
> ...


  CABOVER.! SWEEET!


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

UPDATES ON #4

































INT. IS READY FOR PAINT, JUST FINISH ADDING SOME EXTRA TUBING IN THE CHASSIS AND REAR SUSP. WAS REWORK AND IS FINISH NEXT IS PAINT THE CHASSIS AND REAR SUSP.


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

NO ONE WELL I WAS IN AND THIS WEEK SO NOT TO MUCH 







MADE 8 OFF THIS







TRAN. IS FINISH







WORKING ON DASH







AND A NEW ENG.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD VAL !


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 10:39 AM~13128444
> *LOOKIN  GOOD  VAL !
> *


 THANKS BRO


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OUT OF THE BOX


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOMETHING REBUILT








































79 trans am rebuild for one of the girls.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BOX STOCK


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOMETHING REBUILT


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOMETHING REBUILT.
RESHOT THE INTERIOR DIDN'T LIKE THE FIRST 1.








































BODY PAINTED PAVO PURPLE.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice build on the pontiac, bout time you got that out of the trailer


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@May 21 2009, 08:25 PM~13962311
> *nice build on the pontiac, bout time you got that out of the trailer
> *


 :roflmao: TOLD YA , I USED 2 BUILD GLUE BOMBS IN THE 80'S LIKE THIS PONTIAC. DIDN'T KNOW WHAT SAND PAPER OR PRIMER WAS EITHER APPARENTLY. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SOMETHING REBUILT.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

OUT THE BOX.
































































































 .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

*OK I AM TOSSING THIS OUT THERE THIS YEAR TO ALL BUILDERS ! WE HAVE WHY TO MUCH BULLSHIT BEING PUSH IN AND OUT OF EACH OTHERS TOPICS ! SO MUCH SO THAT BIG BUILDERS ARE LEAVING LIL OR TAKING A BRAKE FROM POSTING ON HERE CAUSE OF IT ! SO NOW I AM TAKING ON ANOTHER TOTALLY TRASHED BY JOHN DOE 

SO WE CAN FOLLOW ALONG ! ITS TIME TO MAKE A MODELING SITE ABOUT MODELING , BUILDING , AND THE HELPING OF EACH OTHER WHEN SOMETHING IS NEEDED ! 

THIS AN'T JERRY SPRINGER, DR. PHIL, OR A DAY CARE CENTER ! STOP THE 5TH GRADE SHIT AND BE ABOUT IT AND EITHER BUILD AND SHARE OR TAKE YOUR BALL AND GO HOME ! 

IF ANY FUCK NUGGETS GET PISSED OFF BY THIS GO FUCK YOUR SELF OR START BUILDING ! 
NO BUILD HAS A TIME LINE ~ I MADE THIS TO GET SOME SHIT DONE 12 KITS IN 1 YEAR IF NOT BUILT TO THE EXTEME SHOULD KEEP THE TURE MODLER WORKING AND NOT ON HERE JUST TO RUN THEIR MOUTH ! 

LAYITLOW STFU TOUR '2009' ~ WHERE THE CRY BABIES STAND LEFT BEHIND !


qouted mini from the 1st post of the thread *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 08:07 PM~14542155
> *bump
> *






TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:12 PM~14546105
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 02:12 AM~14546114
> *shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *






*YEA OK*





:uh:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:16 PM~14546152
> *YEA OK
> :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: . j/p dawg.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 02:17 AM~14546162
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: . j/p dawg.
> *





I KNOW  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:18 PM~14546171
> *I KNOW   :biggrin:
> *


U better!!! hahaha. Hey I am rollin to PA in October to see some family man. I gotta find out exactly where they live, but maybe we can link up for a beer.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 02:19 AM~14546183
> *U better!!! hahaha. Hey I am rollin to PA in October to see some family man. I gotta find out exactly where they live, but maybe we can link up for a beer.
> *





oh you know.................................... fo sho!  bring some plastic with ya too  


and if its around the 3rd, we goin to toledo :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:21 PM~14546204
> *oh you know.................................... fo sho!   bring some plastic with ya too
> and if its around the 3rd, we goin to toledo :biggrin:
> *


I will pack some plastic up for the flight. I am arriving on the 4th or 5th but will be there for a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Jul 22 2009, 02:24 AM~14546235
> *I will pack some plastic up for the flight. I am arriving on the 4th or 5th but will be there for a week.
> *






you know where to find me bro, just let me know where your gonna be at, and we will go from there


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 21 2009, 11:25 PM~14546244
> *you know where to find me bro, just let me know where your gonna be at, and we will go from there
> *


----------

